
Quebec government adopts controversial religious symbols bill - throwmex
https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/montreal/quebec-government-adopts-controversial-religious-symbols-bill-1.5177587
======
throwmex
> The government also added a number of last-minute amendments to the bill,
> including changes that would allow for surveillance and enforcement of the
> law.

> Quebec's majority government has pushed through a controversial piece of
> legislation that will bar public-school teachers, government lawyers, judges
> and police officers from wearing religious symbols while at work.

This legislation has invoked the "not withstanding clause" which means this
legislation cannot be challenged in any court.

Law 21 : [http://www.assnat.qc.ca/en/travaux-parlementaires/projets-
lo...](http://www.assnat.qc.ca/en/travaux-parlementaires/projets-loi/projet-
loi-9-42-1.html)

~~~
thooranpoyi
> enforcement of the law

Enforcement as in like the language police of Québec ?

~~~
throwmex
Yes something similar to OOQLF
([https://www.oqlf.gouv.qc.ca/accueil.aspx](https://www.oqlf.gouv.qc.ca/accueil.aspx)).
Specifics of enforcement are not clear at this point though.

